# What size arrow will I need?



## jirah (Jan 8, 2007)

My draw lenght is 29".. I would like to know what kind of arrows I need to buy. Thanks!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Do you want carbon or aluminum arrows? When you find that out, what weight is your bow set at? Then it comes down to the style of arrow that you prefer.

My bow has a 29" draw length with a 65 lbs draw weight. I prefer the carbon arrows, so I shoot the Beamen ICS Hunter 400 (not positive, but I am pretty sure that it is the 400). But I am looking at the new carbon arrows that are smaller in diameter, but have thicker carbon walls. So it is a lot about preference.


----------



## jirah (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, well my bow is set at 49lbs. I would prefer alluminium. I have a recurve bow. Does that help?


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Any archery shop will be able to help set you up.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here you go. Click below, choose hunting or target and then enter the required info.

Easton Arrow Charts

huntin1


----------

